# Radiator



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

so i bought a radiator off a 2005 automatic. what do i have to do for it to fit a manual, if there is something?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just don't hook up the auto tranny cooler lines that aren't there.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Just don't hook up the auto tranny cooler lines that aren't there.


i'd have to plug the auto cooler holes with something? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SleeperGoat said:


> i'd have to plug the auto cooler holes with something? correct me if im wrong.


Correct.

I bought an aftermarket replacement rad for my 04 M6. Most of the aftermarket ones I found were for an A4 and M6. All it has was line outs for the trans cooler. It came with some rubber caps that are just home clamped on to work with us M6 guys.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You realy don't _have_ to cover those openings. The cooler is completely seperate from the radiator.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> You realy don't _have_ to cover those openings. The cooler is completely seperate from the radiator.


Yea, but it looks creepy to have a line out to nothing. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To me it looks creepy to have a radiator designed for an automatic on a car with a manual trans but most of them come that way now. The last one I did I actually cut the two tubes off flush, brazed them closed, and re painted the radiator.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Run fake lines back towards the tranny, tell people it has a tranny cooler, then see how many people you can fool! :willy:


----------

